# Fokker G1



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2015)

Interesting !


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Oct 25, 2015)

Hmmm, *der Gabelschwanz-Teufel*


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2015)

Oder, der Gabelschwanz -Imp ?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Marcel (Nov 5, 2015)

In our books of the fokker G-1 you'll find many rare images of this bird: Home


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2015)

Such a beautiful plane!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 5, 2015)

As I understand it, there were two different versions of this bird. A two seater and a three seater. If this is in fact the case, other than engine and internal changes, where they the same dimensionally?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 5, 2015)

6th photo down in post #1 shows an interesting application of the Balkan Cross, being placed on the nose.

It looks like the G.1 had several options for armament, too.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 6, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> As I understand it, there were two different versions of this bird. A two seater and a three seater. If this is in fact the case, other than engine and internal changes, where they the same dimensionally?


No that is incorrect, there were indeed 2 versions, the original G-1 wasp and the G-1 Mercury. The first one was smaller and meant for export. I must have the difference in dimensions somewhere at home. The Dutch airforce used the Mercury, a much bigger plane. The latter was sometimes used as a three seater in the reconnaisance role, but was generally flown as a two seater.



GrauGeist said:


> 6th photo down in post #1 shows an interesting application of the Balkan Cross, being placed on the nose.
> 
> It looks like the G.1 had several options for armament, too.


The G-1 was one of the first multi-purpose aircraft. It was meant to be a fighter, a divebomber, fighterbomber and a reconnaisance plane. I the 302 was fitted with dive-breaks. You can also see the bomb-bay.





One of the aircraft (304) had a "bathtub", so there would be a better view down.





The smaller version Wasp had different nose armament, 2 20mm canons and 2 7.92mm MG's, while the Mercury was fitted with 8 7.92mm MG's in the nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks Marcel!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2015)

Are there reliable plans for each of the two versions?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2015)

I honestly think the G.1 held a great deal of potential and it's a shame the Dutch didn't have more on hand to challenge the Luftwaffe


----------



## Marcel (Nov 23, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Are there reliable plans for each of the two versions?



Unfortunately, Fokker burned all plans in th '60ies. Our organisation has spend the last 15 years recovering what info we could get. You might be amazed where they find stuff. Apparently there were plans to build this aircraft in Denmark. Unfortunately they stuffed all their files unordered in a big container. Some of our people have spend some of their holidays to shift through those huge piles of paper. 

At the moment we have enough plans to create a reasonable accurate G-1 mercury. Things that we are missing can be filled in by our technical man by looking at contemorary Fokker machines, so we're pretty confident. Finance however is a problem and some decisions have to be made wether it is feasable to build a machine. It will cost millions to build and operate it.

BTW, I had an old thread with many more images of the G-1. It's still around here somewere. My favorite was this color dia:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you again Marcel. Sad that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2015)

Marcel, I recently read an article about a historical group in the Netherlands that may have found the crash site of a Bf109 and G.1 (Mercury version)...have you heard about this yet?

The group's name is "CRASH", they operate a museum and have been doing alot of work in the Randstad Region that includes investigating many of aircraft wreck sites.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Marcel, I recently read an article about a historical group in the Netherlands that may have found the crash site of a Bf109 and G.1 (Mercury version)...have you heard about this yet?
> 
> The group's name is "CRASH", they operate a museum and have been doing alot of work in the Randstad Region that includes investigating many of aircraft wreck sites.


Yes, I know Crash 40-45 and have been there several times. They actually didn't find a G-1, but there was an engine found in the Ringvaart around Schiphol. We (not me  ) actually identified it as being a G-1 engine. The origin of the engine is not clear. We now it was part of a series of spare engines for the G-1 but if or when it was build in we don't know. I don't believe they ever found a whole G-1 or I would have heard about it.

I don't know which bf-109 you mean, but several were found across the country.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdasmarchives/page1409


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

no sound.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2019)

G-1 RAF this is the G1 that escaped to England

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2019)

Our website: Start


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug NIEDERLANDE FOKKER G1 8,5X6CM DEUTSCHE KENNUNG | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug NIEDERLANDE FOKKER G1 8,5X6CM DEUTSCHE KENNUNG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

6942 Beuteflugzeug Fokker G.I Wiener Neustadt WNF Balkenkreuz - Foto Abzug!! | eBay


----------



## Alex Smart (Oct 9, 2019)

johnbr said:


> G-1 RAF this is the G1 that escaped to England
> View attachment 524491


On 5 May 1941, a Fokker test pilot, Hidde Leegstra, accompanied by engineer (and member of the Fokker Board of Directors) Ir. Piet Vos, managed to fly a G.1 to England. The crew's subterfuge involved acquiring additional fuel for the supposed test flight as well as ducking into clouds to deter the trailing Luftwaffe aircraft from following. After landing in England, the G.1 was conscripted by Phillips and Powis Aircraft, later Miles Aircraft. The company had designed an all-wooden fighter-bomber, and was interested in the G.1 wing structure and its resistance to the rigours of a British climate. Despite being left outdoors for the remainder of the war, the G.1 survived only to be eventually scrapped after 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug airplane aircraft Küste Holland Belgien | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Q102 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute USA Lockheed P-38 Lightning im Flug | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 15, 2020)

I wonder if it would sell more a a G1 or a P-38


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

Foto 1940 Vormarsch Niederlande Beute Flugzeug Fokker G.I mit Kennung 357 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Top Originalfoto, Deutsches Flugzeug , Flugplatz, 2.Weltkrieg | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Niederländisch Fokker G 1 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

Foto abgestürzter französischer Bomber Nr.36 mit dt. Kradmeldern | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2020)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Niederländisch 1940 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2020)

Foto, 7./F.B.K., Luftwaffe, Beute, holländische Flugzeuge, Holland (G) | eBay

Notice the Fokker T5 nr 853 and Fokker T5 nr 85?

Schiphol


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe niederländische Fokker G.I Beute Flugzeug LW Kennung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
> 
> View attachment 596986


TOP Foto dutch air-plane Luftwaffe Holland Flugzeug Fokker Niederlande photo WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

TOP Foto Holland dutch air-plane Flugzeug Fokker Niederlande Luftwaffe photo WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

FOKKER G.I G-1 MANUAL 1940's PILOT NOTES RARE PERIOD ARCHIVE CD WW2 Le Faucheur | eBay


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2021)

I’ve got a copy of that one here at home.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2021)

Really? That's cool Marcel. Does it have more detail pictures or drawings than posted above?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2021)

Not really, it is mostly a textual manual for the pilot with the highlights more graphically shown in a cartoonish way like posted here.
If you need more detail pictures I suggest to contact our foundation. We’re also planning to release a book with more technical drawings, but I don’t know when that will be ready. Our website is Nieuws

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm up for a copy of the book whenever it gets released, Marcel.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> I'm up for a copy of the book whenever it gets released, Marcel.


The intention is to release the book later this year, possibly the 3rd of the 4rd quarter of 2021. It will be a limited edition, so I suggest to keep a lookout for it. Of couse, I will post here something as soon as I hear anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 7, 2021)

Marcel said:


> The intention is to release the book later this year, possibly the 3rd of the 4rd quarter of 2021. It will be a limited edition, so I suggest to keep a lookout for it. Of couse, I will post here something as soon as I hear anything.



Please do...definitely want a copy. If it's limited edition, I may need to ask a favour and get you to reserve a copy for me. Willing to pay in advance as soon as the price is known.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Please do...definitely want a copy. If it's limited edition, I may need to ask a favour and get you to reserve a copy for me. Willing to pay in advance as soon as the price is known.


Okay, I'll contact you as soon as I know more.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 7, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Okay, I'll contact you as soon as I know more.



That would be wonderful. Thank you!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2021)

Same here please Marcel, and thank you for the info about the manual.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Espada y corazón E&C♠️♥️ (Jan 23, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 337949
> View attachment 337948
> View attachment 337947
> View attachment 337946


¡What an immense treasure!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Caccia tedeschi e italiani nella base di Ursel


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com





What is a G-1 doing there?

Caccia tedeschi e italiani nella base di Ursel
data: 01.11.1940 - 30.11.1940
luogo della ripresa: Belgio

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 6, 2021)

That's Maldeghem in Belgium There are more photos of the NF+UN known on that airfield. The NF+UN is a G-1 Wasp version. It's originally the 363, I guess it was on it's way to Germany when it visited that airfield as the route to Schleissheim seemed to have gone through that country, but I'm not sure about that.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2021)

The CR42 in the background is interesting. At first I thought it was a Belgian one but none of the pics I have of Belgian CR42's have the white cross on the rudder. So maybe Italian in late 1940?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> The CR42 in the background is interesting. At first I thought it was a Belgian one but none of the pics I have of Belgian CR42's have the white cross on the rudder. So maybe Italian in late 1940?


Definite italian. BoB timewise


----------



## Marcel (Aug 6, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> The CR42 in the background is interesting. At first I thought it was a Belgian one but none of the pics I have of Belgian CR42's have the white cross on the rudder. So maybe Italian in late 1940?


Yup, late 1940 indeed.


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey 

 Marcel
, any update on the release date for the G-1 book?


----------



## Marcel (Aug 6, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Hey
> 
> Marcel
> , any update on the release date for the G-1 book?


I’ll ask. I believe it should be released somewhere this autumn but I’m not up to date with the latest plans.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2022)

Beute captured










 Marcel










Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane ME110 Bomber Kennung Wappen Mailing Zerstörer B227 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane ME110 Bomber Kennung Wappen Mailing Zerstörer B227 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

Captured beute wheel of rim















Frankreich , Flugzeug Beute (1) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich , Flugzeug Beute (1) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2022)

Captured beute 














orig. Foto Beuteflugzeug Fokker G1, FFS (C) 8 Wiener Neustadt, Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie orig. Foto Beuteflugzeug Fokker G1, FFS (C) 8 Wiener Neustadt, Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Fokker G1 Flugzeug militaire avion Luftfahrt WK II Krieg guerre brochure | For sale on Delcampe


€280.00 | Category: Other collections > Army & war > 1939-45"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 689957
> 
> 
> View attachment 689958
> ...


I’ve got that folder.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I’ve got that folder.


Nice. There are some pages missing because of out of focus. Could you......?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

Wreck














Foto - abgeschossenes Flugzeug evtl. in Holland ? - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - abgeschossenes Flugzeug evtl. in Holland ? - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wreck
> 
> View attachment 692097
> 
> ...



This photo makes me immensely sad.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> This photo makes me immensely sad.


Dont see this one then..














Foto - Soldaten abgeschossenes Flugzeug wohl in Holland - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Soldaten abgeschossenes Flugzeug wohl in Holland - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Daggerr (Oct 31, 2022)

There recently was another photo of the same Fokker G-1 on ebay:






The 330 was flown on 10 May 1940 by pilot Buwalda and tailgunner Wagener. 
They shot down a He 111 and a Do 17Z, and moreover damaged a Ju 88, a Ju 52 and several Bf 109's. 
But their plane was damaged too, by Bf 109's.
The pilot made a belly landing near the town of Zevenbergen (about 10 miles from where I live) and both crew members survived and walked away. 
The local population took parts from the plane as souvenirs and scrap metal.

No G-1 survived WW2 but there is a full size replica with number 330 








Aircraft Photo of 330 | Fokker G.I Replica | Netherlands - Air Force | AirHistory.net #168381


Aircraft photo of 330 - Fokker G.I Replica, taken by Fred Willemsen at Utrecht - Soesterberg (EHSB / UTC) in Netherlands on 26 August 2019 at the Nationaal Militair Museum - NMM. I had doubts whether to share this pic as the replica it is supposed to be is more like a prop for a movie with...




www.airhistory.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2022)

Would have been nice if someone took that nose cone.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 31, 2022)

A not very well coloured in shot. And known.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2023)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Wednesday at 7:48 AM)

Pin on Fokker G-1


----------

